# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  Dual Language books like "Tales from Zaikina"

## SRobson

Has anyone read "Tales from Zaikina" by Ilya Frank?  I would like to know if there are any more books like that with Russian cyrillics and English in the same book side by side. Does anyone know? Thanks.

----------


## diogen_

> Has anyone read "Tales from Zaikina" by Ilya Frank?  I would like to know if there are any more books like that with Russian cyrillics and English in the same book side by side. Does anyone know? Thanks.

 Not sure about side by side. But by mere coincidence I  happen to know that site  Каталог ссылок на книги в формате epub has lots of books adapted with Frank's method. You  only  need to search  for "Илья Франк" there.

----------

